# Found in a box of my ancestors stuff



## RoseRed




----------



## SandieGarry

You're rich !! It's worth a gazillion bucks


----------



## RoseRed

SandieGarry said:


> You're rich !! It's worth a gazillion bucks


I sense your sarcasm.


----------



## SandieGarry

Seriously though, that's very cool. I have no clue if it's worth a lot or not but nonetheless, very cool.


----------



## RoseRed

SandieGarry said:


> Seriously though, that's very cool. I have no clue if it's worth a lot or not but nonetheless, very cool.


I have some really cool stuff.  I think my GGGfather may have been a preacher.  I have his Bible with his writings that look like sermons.  Circa 1850's.


----------



## SandieGarry

Both of my grandfathers were carpenters. My paternal granddad died way before I was born. My maternal granddad dies when I was 5 months old. When the family place was cleaned out, I got a small shelf that most likely was made by him. Just the thought of his hands building it gives me goose bumps.


----------



## RoseRed

My paternal grandfather kept everything from his family.  His gfather and gmother came over from Cornwall, England in the 1850's. I became the recipient of everything years ago because of my interest in my family history.  Now that my Dad died, the family name died and we have no one to pass it on to.  I think there is a library up in NY or Canada, where they settled, that I can contribute to them. 

My maternal G mother and family came from Norway in 1928, which makes me 2nd gen American.  That's a whole other story.


----------



## my-thyme

Very cool.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> I became the recipient of everything years ago because of my interest in my family history.



Being the dead end of the paternal side of my family branch, I ended up in possession of enough family heirlooms, records, etc to start a small museum. I always wondered what in the heck would happen to all of it when I passed on.  Then it all went up in smoke in 2012...problem "solved"..


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> Being the dead end of the paternal side of my family branch, I ended up in possession of enough family heirlooms, records, etc to start a small museum. I always wondered what in the heck would happen to all of it when I passed on.  Then it all went up in smoke in 2012...problem "solved"..


Neither my niece or my daughter want any of it.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> Neither my niece or my daughter want any of it.


Fortunately, I had lent a lot of the pictures and records from my grandfather's WWII service to a museum in North Carolina that was keen to get it all. That was only a year or two before the fire. I also had a bunch of records and pictures in a briefcase over in my office...still packed from a family reunion on my maternal side that was held in Alabama in 2010.  But the art...the furniture....the "stuff"...all gone.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> Neither my niece or my daughter want any of it.


Sadly, they'll probably regret that in 20-30 years if it's gone.


----------



## Auntie Biatche'

RoseRed said:


> Neither my niece or my daughter want any of it.



They'll want it one day.  Most people don't get interested in their family legacy until well after they've started their own family.


----------



## RoseRed

Auntie Biatche' said:


> They'll want it one day.  Most people don't get interested in their family legacy until well after they've started their own family.


I'll hang onto it for my niece.


----------



## Grumpy

Auntie Biatche' said:


> They'll want it one day.  Most people don't get interested in their family legacy until well after they've started their own family.


^that. I do have a bunch of my father's stuff..A resume he put out after his Navy stint (at Pax, mid 40s). His diploma from George Washington Law school, couple plagues, one with Jack Nicklaus, other with Sam Snead (bank that he was pres of helped sponsor the Kemper Open, I believe) and various other items. Used to swipe his biz cards ( I am a junior) and hand them out..Stopped doing that when a topless dancer I had met called his office number.

Biggest regret was not talking to my grandparents about their life. My maternal grandmother was a straight-laced proper lady from Boston, my maternal grandfather was a character and loved the horses(racetracks). My paternal grandmother grew up on a ranch in Kansas, my paternal grandfather (came here from Sweden when he was 3) was a ranch-hand on my grandmothers family farm. Both grandmothers were very strict and proper as far as I could see..but I did get one story from my paternal grandmother that kinda disproved my thoughts of her. I was the only relative in town when my grandfather was on his deathbed (entire family was in OC for vacation), my grandmother called me when the doctor said she should gather the family so I went over while my father/mother were driving back from OC (this was around 11pm). My grandfather died about 15 minutes after I got there, very awkward for me, hadn't dealt with that before. My grandmother was very stoic, no tears, just very sad and she started telling me about coming to DC around 1920. They had an apt on Mass Ave NW..and their neighbor was a hooker. Apparently there was a peep hole in the wall between their apts and my grandmother and grandfather would take turns watching... Never looked at my grandmother the same way ever again.


----------

